# PHP in PHP (musik player)



## woldo1 (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo an alle.

ich hab da eine Frage wo ich einfach nicht weiterkomme:

Ist es möglich in einer fertigen Galerie einen musikplayer einzubauen?

Ich hab schon alles versucht, bekomme es aber leider nicht hin.

Hier das script:

http://www.sbg.at/woldo/script.txt

Wäre toll wenn jemand rat weiß.


Vielen Vielen Dank

Walter


----------



## clark kent bs (14. Mai 2007)

Hi

Du könntest deine Seite in Frames aufteilen. Somit lässt du die Galery in einem Frame laufen und den Musikplayer im zweiten Frame. Den Musikplayerkannst du ja mit Flash realiseren. (Googlen nach Flash MP3 Player, gibt es haufenweise)

Ist vielleicht nicht die beste Lösung, aber immerhin ein Ansatz.... ;-)

Gruss
Clark Kent


----------



## woldo1 (14. Mai 2007)

ja das ist eine super idee! Wenn man weiß wie :-(

Flash bin ich super und hab auch schon einen fertigen Player nur wie baue ich den ein

Kannst du mir da weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank dass du dir für mein Prob zeit nimmst.

lg walter


----------



## clark kent bs (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Hier findest du alle infos zu Frames:

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/index.htm

gruss
Clark Kent


----------



## woldo1 (15. Mai 2007)

hallo.

ja wie man frames erstellt weiß ich schon aber wie baue ich diese in ein PHP script ein

Danke


lg walter


----------



## clark kent bs (16. Mai 2007)

hallo

läuft die galery denn schon? du erstellst 2 frames, zB PLAYER.htm und GALERY.php. 

im PLAYER.htm hast du deinen musikplayer, im GALERY.php läuft die galerie. nun machst du noch den frameset, zB index.htm.

beispiel der index.htm:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Galerie mit Musik</title>
</head>
<frameset rows="20%,80%">
  <frame src="player.htm" name="musikplayer">
  <frame src="galery.php" name="galerie">
  </frameset>
</html>
```

gruss
clark kent


----------

